# No devices detected, no screens found - GeForce 9500M in FreeBSD 12.



## samsam9988 (Aug 29, 2020)

HI, I have an old ASUS laptop M50Ssereis, and I had once successfully started up xfce4 with the using Nvidia GeForce 9500M graphic card before, but I messy it up , and then I couldn't get it working any more after the reinstallation of the freebsd 12.
I have installed nvidia-driver modules from the ports.
Here is the kldstat:

/etc/X11 # kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   39 0xffffffff80200000  2448f20 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82649000   175238 nvidia-modeset.ko
 3    5 0xffffffff827bf000     9698 linux_common.ko
 4    3 0xffffffff827c9000    b7bd8 linux.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff82881000  1b4b490 nvidia.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff84421000     4260 ng_ubt.ko
 7    6 0xffffffff84426000     9e30 netgraph.ko
 8    2 0xffffffff84430000     91b8 ng_hci.ko
 9    3 0xffffffff8443a000      9c0 ng_bluetooth.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8443b000     cad0 ng_l2cap.ko
11    1 0xffffffff84448000    1ba00 ng_btsocket.ko
12    1 0xffffffff84464000     21c0 ng_socket.ko
13    1 0xffffffff84467000    35b20 linux64.ko
14    1 0xffffffff8449d000      acf mac_ntpd.ko

# cat /boot/loader.conf
#nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"

kern.vty="vt"
linux_load="YES"

# cat /etc/rc.conf
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="freebie"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country AU"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

linux_enable="YES"

moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#slim_enable="YES"

kld_list="nvidia-modeset"

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 440.100

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
       # BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf
Section "Device"
    Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
    VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Driver "nvidia"
EndSection

Xorg.0.log file:

[   256.592] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   256.592] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   256.592] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   256.592] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[   256.592] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   256.592]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   256.592]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   256.592]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   256.592]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   256.593] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:0405:1043:15d2 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x000
09c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   256.593] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   256.593] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   256.595] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   256.595]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   256.595]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   256.595] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[   256.595] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[   256.595] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   256.595]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[   256.595]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   256.595] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  440.100  Fri May 29 08:13:34 UTC 2020
[   256.595] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[   256.595] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   256.595] (--) using VT number 9

[   256.620] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   256.620] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   256.620] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   256.621] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   256.621]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   256.621]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   256.621] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[   256.621] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[   256.621] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[   256.621] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   256.621]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   256.621]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   256.621] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[   256.621] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[   256.621] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS GPU installed in this system is
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 440.100 NVIDIA driver will ignore this
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe...
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS GPU installed in this system is
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 440.100 NVIDIA driver will ignore this
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe...
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS GPU installed in this system is
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 440.100 NVIDIA driver will ignore this
[   256.621] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe...
[   256.622] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS GPU installed in this system is
[   256.622] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 340.xx Legacy drivers. Please
[   256.622] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more
[   256.622] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 440.100 NVIDIA driver will ignore this
[   256.622] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe...
[   256.622] (EE) No devices detected.
[   256.622] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   256.622] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   256.622] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   256.622] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   256.622] (EE)
[   256.653] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

I have worked on this issue for few days, and tried nvidia-340 module , and 390 modules from the ports, but worst is they couldn't detect the driver as Nvidia GeForce 9500M at all. so nvidia-driver module could be the best. However it keep ending with the error  as shown above.
Could anyone shed some light on me?

Very appreciate for any suggestion and help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## George (Aug 29, 2020)

2. Setting up the FreeBSD nvidia driver

There is a link to nvidias website. If you make a search for "9500" there, you get
GeForce 9500M G, and GeForce 9500M GS, which are supposedly supported by the nvidia-340 driver.

Can you load that one and look at `dmesg`?


----------



## samsam9988 (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for your prompt reply.
I reinstalled the driver with pkg install nvidia-driver-340 and restarted startx. it has different errors:
[ 16639.558] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[ 16639.558] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[ 16639.558] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[ 16639.559] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 16639.559]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[ 16639.559]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 16639.559] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey
[ 16639.559] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[ 16639.559] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[ 16639.559] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[ 16639.559] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 16639.559]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[ 16639.559]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 16639.559] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[ 16639.559] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[ 16639.559] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
[ 16639.560] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
[ 16639.560] (EE) No devices detected.
[ 16639.560] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[ 16639.560] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[ 16639.560] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[ 16639.560] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[ 16639.560] (EE)
[ 16639.575] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
root@freebie:/etc/X11 #

you mentioned look at dmesg, what would you like to see in the demsg?

Thanks & best regards


----------



## samsam9988 (Aug 29, 2020)

Here I attached the dmesg log file after reinstal nvidia 340 and followed by a reboot.
thanks for looking at it.


----------



## samsam9988 (Aug 29, 2020)

Here is the Xorg.0.log file when I started startx to test 340.
Althoguth the system recognized the hardware as Nividia 9500, but in the Xorg.0.log file, the 9500 is not recognized


----------



## George (Aug 29, 2020)

I think there is a problem with/when loading the driver.
You could try without nvidia-modeset in loader.conf, and also load the nvidia drivers via rc.conf.

The latest boot in `dmesg` looks to me as if it were using vesa module on a resolution of 640x480.
But I am not sure..


----------



## samsam9988 (Aug 29, 2020)

Done. Thanks so much for your help. 
Cheers


----------



## Minbari (Aug 29, 2020)

Your problem is not from nvidia driver but from Xorg API. Nvidia-304/340 drivers works only with Xorg 1.18. Try with the open driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv.


----------

